# Econfina River area



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Had the opportunity to meet up with an old fishing buddy at our favorite fishing grounds. We had two days of beautiful weather with steady action of reds and trout. Didn't slay em but caught plenty of fish to make a great trip. Looking forward to our next trip over. SHB


----------

